# تجديد اشتراك شرايح بيانات زين لامحدود



## Sultan2016 (27 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. .
أولا:إبراء أمام الله عزوجل ممن يستخدم النت في معصيه. ..

تجديد اشتراك لعملاء زين بأفضل الأسعار .لفترة محدودة 

تجديد اشتراك لامحدود لمدة 3 شهور ب 300 ريال 
/●●●●●●●●●●●●●●□□□□
تجديد اشتراك لامحدود لمدة 6 شهور ب 500 ريال 
■■■■■■■■■■■■■■
تجديد اشتراك لامحدود لمدة 12 شهر ب 850 ريال 

لفترة محدودة. ...
واللي يبي يشترك اول مرة وماعنده شريحه يأخذ شريحه بيانات من زين بأقل سعر 2 جيجا ب 45 وأعتقد فيه ب 20 ريال ونفعله الخدمه الجديدة 

للطلب والاستفسار واتس اب 0537843301

والله الموفق


----------



## يوما بيوتي (11 يونيو 2016)

*رد: تجديد اشتراك شرايح بيانات زين لامحدود*

uppppppppp


----------

